# Construir consola de DJ midi



## Fer512 (Ene 18, 2009)

¡Buenas!

Soy nuevo en el foro. Me gustaría aprender algo más de electrónica que lo poco que sé de soldar cables midi y jack con mi padre cuando era pequeño   , y enfocarlo al mundo del audio. He visto el diseño de una consola de DJ midi que me ha parecido sencillito, y un buen punto de partida para empezar. Me gustaría construirla porque además no hay dinero para una cosa buena buena  ops: , y me gustaría saber si me podéis orientar un poco. No me importa si tengo que leer bastantes cosas para conseguir interpretar esquemas electrónicos, etc., que vosotros me podáis aconsejar.

En fin, gracias por adelantado. Espero vuestra ayuda y que disculpéis mi ignorancia, soy un total novato, pero me encanta construir cosas. Alomejor la electrónica me sirve como pasatiempo.

¡Saludos!

PD: Aquí dejo la página con el prototipo y un vídeo:

http://www.midibox.org/dokuwiki/scratchcontroller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2j5...cratcher-t242039.html&feature=player_embedded

PD2: ¿Creéis conveniente que me compre algún "kit de electrónica" básico? (Para ir aprendiendo).


----------



## Fer512 (Ene 22, 2009)

He leído algo más de electrónica, algunos pdf's. ¿Me podríais recomendar algún libro?

¿Os parece difícil el montaje de la consola de DJ? ¿O se podría intentar?

¡Gracias por vuestra atención!

¡Saludos!


----------



## soschorni (Ene 22, 2009)

la verdad que me parece muy complicado en especial por la parte mecanica, por que la electronica se ve.


----------



## Fer512 (Ene 23, 2009)

En comprar el crossfader, construir la caja, etc., no creo que haya problema... Yo más bien veo la dificultad al conectar la parte electrónica con el midi y tal y que eso luego funcione en el PC, ¿no?

Utiliza algo que llama Encoder Weel, que parece ser un "disco" que habría por debajo del disco que se gira para hacer los sonidos. ¿Qué es eso?

¡Saludos!


----------



## Fer512 (Ene 23, 2009)

> Jog Wheel
> 
> The jog wheel is slightly more complicated. After considering a number of options, I settled on an optical quadrature wheel design. This consists of two photodiodes spaced slightly apart, and a wheel with a pattern of slits round the circumference. By watching the slits go past the photodiodes, you can determine the speed and direction of the turning wheel. Wikipedia has a good page on this.
> 
> ...



Habla sobre la susodicha rueda. Parece sencillo, pero no sé donde se puede conseguir esto.[/quote]


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2009)

amigos, el tema es asi:

arriba va un CD o disco plastico o metalico. en su centro un eje sin fin con friccion media o baja.

en la parte interior de la caja, va otro platillo o cd con agujeros. sobre el va colocado el diodo, y debajo los fotodiodos (receptores). a medida que se mueve el disco, la luz del led pasa al fotodiodo y estos reciben si el cd se esta moviendo a la derecha o a la izquierda igualito al sistema de un mouse.

si se quiere complicar la cosa puede hacerse la iguiente secuencia en el disco inferior y obtene muchisima cantidad de efectos extra.

simplemente utilizando un sistema booleano de 1, 2 o 3bytes o ás. depende la complejidad que quieran.

aqui dejo unas imagenes. obviamente se necesitan tantos led's y fotodiodos como byts.

para los que no saben un byte es el numero l que se eleva el 2 en el sistema binario. or ende con 3 bytes obtenemos 8 bites. esos 8 bites se pueden usar para diversas cosas.

esa salida de bites entra a un pic y puede reconoces movimentos, sentidos de giro, velocidad de giro, etc.

asi se puede usar ese disco en la consola y variando el efecto que produzca, tambien variar el sentido y la velocidad. ejemplo:

PITCH
ROBOT
PAN
FLANGER
eetc
etc
etc

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2009)

voy a hacer un aporte mayor aun. muchos efectos de audio los cuales pueden ser seleccionables desde el pic y manejados por este haciendolos en ambos sentidos de giro y velocidades.

mi ambicion en este proyecto es armar una consola de mano tipo Denon en un chasis de lectora de CD, con un disco en la parte superior, algunos botoncitos y entrada y salida de audio.

que les parece?

dejo los esquemas.


----------



## Fer512 (Ene 23, 2009)

Puf! Creo que no llego a esos niveles. Así de primeras me parece dificilísimo. ¿Cómo se puede conectar el MIDI al resto del circuito?

Gracias por tu aporte, DJ DRACO, se nota que tienes tablas (muchas) en este tema. Ojalá yo pueda hacer aunque sea tan sólo la mitad


----------



## Fer512 (Ene 23, 2009)

he desmontado un ratón y efectivamente, veo cómo el led emite luz hacia el fotodiodo y la rueda con perforaciones intercaladas permite el paso de la luz. ¡Es un ingenio increíble!

Me podría atrever hasta a construir un prototipo, pero en el esquema no especifica cómo es el circuito midi que ha usado, ni nos da la distancia de un agujerito a otro de la rueda del jog wheel... lo que puede suponer un problema porque luego alomejor va super lento el controlador al cargar un sonido, ¿No creéis?

¡Saludos! Y gracias chicos. Me está gustando el mundo de la electrónica, aunque sólo haya hecho alguna chorrada con mi recién comprado protoboard.


----------



## Fer512 (Ene 23, 2009)

Más cosas:

Aquí enseña el proyecto antiguo (Algunas fotos): http://picasaweb.google.com/rasteri/OLDVERSION#

Y Aquí un diagrama y algunas otras cosas: http://picasaweb.google.com/rasteri/Scratchtroller#

Creo que le faltó poner el diagrama completo completo. Sin embargo, con un poco de ayuda, me veo capaz de hacerlo. Lo que más me asusta construir la plaquita y el midi, y que esto funcione. A ver si con vuestra ayuda puedo conseguir algo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 24, 2009)

HAAA, tu recien empiezas! ejje. eso no es problema. yo cuando recien empezaba me mande a hacer de todo y asi se aprende aun mas rapido.

no es facil lo de las consolas y menos si son tipo DJ. pero mi idea es algo factible.
solo nos queda esperar la ayuda de algun programador de PIC's q nos ayude con el tema del reconocimiento de los bites, de esta manera el pic podria reconocer el sentido y la velocidad y agregarle efectos al audio proveniente de una pc.

mi idea seria que la consola fuera una interface entre la pc y la pc. jeje.

el audio sale de la pc, se mete a la consolita y vuelve a entrar a la pc en la entrada de linea. luego desde la pc con un programa tipo BPM, Virtual Dj u otro manejas del todo el sonido y lo sacas a un amplificador.

si queres puedo ir posteando los circuitos de los efectos de audio. de a poco. y de esta manera el post se iria completando asi los foreros pueden disfrutarlo.


----------



## ceric (Ene 24, 2009)

Esta Muy Interesante tu proyecto, yo estoy empezando en esto de la electronica,lo seguire de cerca y si puedo aportar lo hare
Espero que te Aporten ;Mucho


----------



## Fer512 (Ene 24, 2009)

Que hay DJ draco. Seguiré tus posts, alomejor consigo construirme algunas cositas chulas.

En cuanto a lo de la consola de DJ, esperaré a que podáis ayudarme, poco a poco.

¡Saludos y gracias a todos!


----------



## Gradmaster (Ene 24, 2009)

Les puedo ayudar con la programacion aunque no entiendo muy bien sobre audio, si me explican mas o menos que es lo que debe hacer con graficas vemos en que se les puede ayudar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 25, 2009)

Muy groso el aporte de Gradmaster. ya voy a ir viendo como podemos interconectar todos los circuitos, el pic, y el tema de los bits para lograr una super consola de Dj. ademas de eso podriamos agregarle el scratcher.

todos los circuitos de efectos de audio podrian tener la misma entrada de audio, y con una llave selectora o con botoncitos seleccionar el efecto a dar. una vez seleccionado el efecto, si se fijan cada efecto tiene un par de potenciómetros (resistencias variables), las cuales se encargan de dar más o menos efecto, y velocidad de efecto etc.

solo con potenciómetros. por ende el pic solo deberia leer los bits que le entran, en que sentido le entran, a que velocidad le entran, y usar las salidas para variar esas resistencias.

el pic tiene salida digital, y no puede variar resistencias, pero hay 1 integrado que si lo hace. a la salida del pic iria este integrado, y de ahi al efecto.

pronto posteo qué integrado es, ya que mi memoria falla ahora.
jeje


saludos.


----------



## Fer512 (Ene 25, 2009)

¡Que hay chicos!

Acabo de ver los mensajes. He buscado y hay otra cosa: Si construimos un circuito midi que nos permita hacer el scratch y todo, cómo hacemos que el crossfder funcione también vía midi?

¡Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 25, 2009)

el crossfader es un potenciometro lineal monoaural o stereo, y deberi ser de unos 100K a unos 250K mas o menos.

solo actua en el tono del efecto scratch, creo.

no se mucho de eso. solo se que el circuito de los moduladores de audio ya lo empece y se ve muy bueno. espero lo termine pronto ycon un tamaño reducido. al agregarle la parte del pic y esas cosas tendriamos la super mini consola.

saludos.


----------



## Gradmaster (Ene 25, 2009)

No comente nada mas por lo mismo que no comprendo sus necesidades de programacion, la variacion de resistencias se puede lograr sin incluir un integgrado extra, solo es necesario porgramar una señal en pwm, un flitro paso bajo y un transistor bipolar lo que funcionaria como un pot de baja potencia.

lo que me gustaria saber que elementos necesitan para la integracion de la consola, solo eso.

saludos y exito.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 26, 2009)

ajam, ahora entiendo.

Grad...viste los circuitos que postee? bueno:
Cada circuito corresponde a 1 o más efectos.
Los efectos se seleccionarian en forma manual con botones (llaves).
Lo único que tiene que hacer el PIC es a medida que le entran bit's desde la rueda que yo dibuje, tiene que manejar velocidad y dirección del efecto seleccionado.
Para manejar la velocidad y la dirección, solo se mueven los potenciómetros. por eso queria saber si el pic puede variar resistencia.
en tal caso el pic debe leer asi:

la rueda puede ser de 3 bytes, 8 bits. a medida que los bits entran el pic debe saber si entran en forma ascendente (0,1,2,3,4...7) o en forma descendente (7,6,5,4...0). obviamente la rueda puede estar en cualquier posicion, tal vez no empiece en el bit 0, tal vez comience en 4 pero si se mueve hacia delante contara (4,5,6,7,0,1,2,3,4...) asi.

ademas de leer si los bits entran ascendente o descendentemente, deberia saber tambien con que velocidad lo hacen.

por ahi va la cosa?

saludos y gracias Grad.


----------



## Gradmaster (Ene 27, 2009)

Me suena a un encoder absoluto, se usan dos hileras de perforaciones con diferentes grados, una mas adentro que la otra en el disco y dos juegos de emisores y receptores de IR, con el puedes determinar la posicion, el sentido de giro y la velocidad.

denme un poco de tiempo y subo el porgrama en ensamblador.

saludos y exito.

una ultima duda por el momento, ¿necesitan tener la salida para variar la resistencia de una vez?, y si es asi que variacion necesitan? y ¿cuantos pot necesitan?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2009)

Para el Fuzz necesitamos 2 potes (tono (100K) y fuzz (50K))

Para el trémolo necesitamos 2 potes (profundidad (100K) y velocidad (1M))

Para el robot, pitch, vibrato necesitamos 2 potes (efecto (10K) y mezcla seca (10K))

en total serian 6 variadores de resistividad. pero a lo mejor se pueda usar solo 2 salidas del pic, digo pq los efectos se seleccionan, y solo se usa 1 efecto pro vez.

los demas potes son de volumen. pero eso se los acomoda manualmente.

gracias desde ya.


----------



## Gradmaster (Ene 29, 2009)

Estaba pensando en una forma mas facil de hacerlo, es acoplar directamente un POT como divisor de tension y usar esa tension para modificar la conduccion en los transistores que a su vez funcionarian como potenciometros, es una manera mas economica, les dejo un diagrama basico y un circuito de prueba, a ver si se dan una idea.

saludos y exito.

recuerden que la mejor ingenieria es la mas practica y sencilla.


----------



## Gradmaster (Ene 29, 2009)

Si quieren que siga con lo digital, tengo otras dudas, necesitan que el disco de toda la vuelta o bastaria con 3/4?

necesitan que se mantenga la resistencia si no hay movimiento o que se resetee a un punto intermedio como un tacometro?

y la otra era cuantas salidas necesitaban, pero eso ya esta resuelto.

saludos.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Ene 30, 2009)

podrian dar un resumen de todo el material ya que algunas personas como yo jejeje nos confunde en si para ver como podemos ir avanzando y poder ayudar...los diagramas..? etc..se los agradeceria de antemano esta consolo podra trabajar en equipo de sonido..?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 30, 2009)

Voy a intentar dar un resumen.

Basicamente es una consola, pequeña, de mano.
Consta de un disco (tamaño CD) y de botones.
Cada boton corresponde a 1 efecto. Efecto que se agrega al sonido entrante.
Con el disco va variando el efecto ya sea en Profundidad, Velocidad, Sentido, Tono,...,depende el efecto.
Los esquemas de los efectos ya los postee.
La rueda de bits ya la postee.
Gradmaster tiró una idea muy buena: PWM directo desde el disco.
Tiró otra idea muy buena: Usando el pic y los bits, el disco muchas veces no girará vueltas completas, pero al haber muchos bits, el pic solo debe reconocer si los bits suben o bajan y a que velocidad lo hacen
lo que aportó (cosa que yo no tuve en cuenta) fue lo de que si el disco permanece inmóvil digamos unos 2 segundos, el pic resetee el efecto.

saludos.
pronto subo el circuito (PCB) terminado sujeto a modificaciones.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2009)

Hola de nuevo. los DJ's no solo usan las consolas de mano tipo Denon, sino q tambien usan unas mezcladoras de 2 canales mas entrada de micro.

yo propongo unir estos 2 aparatos en 1 solo. para lograr una consola mas profesional, y mas completa.

pongo una imagen de como sería.

Aqui, entran 2 señales de adio stereo. se ecualizan. pasan por la bandeja de efecto que se encuentra a los lados de la consola. luego, vuelven a la consola central y se mezclan simplemente en un potenciómetro stereo lineal de 250K y de ahi a un vúmetro stereo y la salida.

debajo del pote horizontal (mezcla) hay 2 botones. bien, esos estan sobre un jack 6,5mm. cada boton corresponde a su canal. A o B. co esos botoncitos le damospaso al canal de audio que queremos oir en nuestros auriculares.

solo se necesita un TL084 (pre) y un CD4066 (4 llaves logicas bilaterales).

luego posteo el circuito.


----------



## ruben_dj (Feb 1, 2009)

Buen aporte Dj Draco. Solo quería preguntarte si este mezclador se puede utilizar como controlador midi para Virtual Dj. Algo así como los que están en esta página. La parte que dice "All-in-one controllers" y "Mixers".

http://www.virtualdj.com/products/hardware.html

Y otra pregunta, ¿se pueden hacer los mismos efectos que tienen las verdaderas consolas o es demasiado complicado o costoso?

Gracias por la rspuesta


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2009)

Ese ultimo pequeño pcb q deje es solo la parte del selectro para auriculares.

los efectos se logran y si se hace todo bien, debrian ser similares a los de las consolas compradas.

con la pequeña diferencia de q las compradas vienen totalmente digital.

los hardwares de esa pagina son simplemente emuladores, es exactamente lo que vamos a hacer nosotros.

tomamos la señal de una pc, la ecualizamos, modificamos, agragmos efectos, y luego la mandamos de nuevo a la pc. y por ultimo a los amplificador.

o directamente al amplificador.

si t gustan estos diseños nuevos de consolas casera visita el subforo "Consola miniatura de bajo costo" creado por mi.

estoy desarrollando una nueva especie de consolas totalmente digitales y necesito toda la ayuda posible.

la verdad no tengo mucho dinero (casi nada), pero confio en mi inteligencia para desarrollar circuitos nuevos, baratos, factibles, caseros.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Feb 10, 2009)

DJ draco como vas con la consola..? alguna novedad...? como vas avansando..o que es lo que te falta ver si te puedo ayudar..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 12, 2009)

la miniconsola de audio de 4 canales esta por finalizar.

pero esta consola de dj, con efectos y todo, recien va por el diseño del pcb completo.

lo quiero dejar completo en 1 sola placa impresa, asi no hay q recopilar varios pcb y luego ubicarlos dentro del gabinete. ademas de eso, solo voy por el pcb por la falta de recurso economico para materializarlo.

lo unico q falta en este equipo es la sinapsis de todas las etapas:

entrada de audio preamplificada y ecualizada
etapas de efectos
rueda de efectos
PIC
salida de auriculares y salida final con vumetros.

saludos.


----------



## Gradmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

pido una disculpa, no eh podido programar con el trabajo me quedo corto de tiempo, pero hare lo posible por terminarlo en estos dias, saludos y exito.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 16, 2009)

muchsisimas gracias por el tiempo y el trabajo q vas a tomarte.

yo pronto terminare el pcb, y le tengo q agregar la parte del pic, pero tienes q decirme q pic vas a usar, y aproximadamente el diagrama de bloques o electronico de funcionamiento.

saludos.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Feb 22, 2009)

hola amigos estuve leyendo este post y quiro ver si me pueden ayudar...
quiero hacer un circuito con entrada de audio, salida, y en medio el circuito de efecto "reverb" y "delay"...
nose si se podra hacerlo con algun microcontrolador para que el circuito sea pequeño...
mi idea es ponerle a un violin electrico...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 23, 2009)

usa los esquemas. ponelos dentro de una pequeña cajita y listo.

o sino los metes dentro de un pedal de costurera ( esos q vienen en las maquinas de coser electricas de las abuelas)

yo lo hice con un wawa y anduvo barbaro.

saludos.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Feb 23, 2009)

el unico que me sirve de los que hay es el delay...
pero lo que mas necesito es el REVERB...
vi un circuito de reverb pero no queda tan pequeño como para ponerlo en el violin ya que no es como un violin acustico...
el mio es electrico y tiene un solo cuerpo...

se puede o no se puede grabar el efecto reverb en una eeprom¿?
pienso que si entra ahi el esquema va a ser mucho mas pequeño...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 23, 2009)

no estoy seguro d q se pueda grabar un "efecto", sino mas bien un sonido al cual ya se le coloco el efecto.

no se si se puede grabar un efecto, el cual se filtre a un sonido q pasa por el circuito.

deberiamos hablarlo con alguien q sepa de programacion.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Feb 23, 2009)

ok me podrias ayudar con esto?...
asi buscamos a alguien que sepa y que nos diga si se puede o no...


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2009)

Si no pretenden mucho pueden hacer la consola con una webcam... si a alguien le interesa le explico mejor...


----------



## TATOROKRW5 (Mar 2, 2009)

yo creo que lo del Rever y delay con un micro controlador no es imposible pero si algo complicado. Pues la señal de audio ay que digitalizarla, procesarla y volverla a convertir a analogica, algo se de programacion y creo que vas a necesitar un potente micro com¡ntrolador y memoria suficiente por que si no me equivoco necesitas al menos una resolucion de 32bit para tener un sonido relativamente bueno.

Fernandoae me interesa lo de la web cam


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 3, 2009)

metele pata con la webcam fernanado.

estamos anciosos de saber de ese invento.

saludos.


----------



## santiago (Mar 5, 2009)

de la webcam. el virtual dj tiene una opcion para controlarlo con una simple webcam, mas no se jajaja
saludos


----------



## soschorni (Mar 23, 2009)

que lastima que el post este todabia no llego a su objetivo, yo queria que se termine pero no puedo ayudar por mis pocos conosimientos.
Espero que se reviva por q la verdad el scratch es muy buena idea.


----------



## martincena (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola que tal. Me parece muy bueno este post. lastima que esta abandonado.... intento darle vida nuevamente ejeje... bueno volviendo al tema. creo que la parte de los efectos no es necesario poner un pote... sino 3 botones uno que activa y otro que sube o baja el efecto en el caso que sea una sola variable. Espero que me entiendan. Bueno estos botones pueden ser conectados a la PC y de ahi al Software Virtual DJ por medio de la emulacion de un teclado. o sea le hacemos crer a la compu que enchufamos un teclado, en Virtual DJ configuramos para que las teclas signifiquen algo, y luego en nuestra consolita remplazamos las teclas por los Botones de los efectos. Yo realice todo lo que dicen arriba con esto:
1 teclado usb 
mucha imaginacion.
fui poniendo botones de eso comunes de electronica los PUSH y los conectaba al circuito del Teclado. 
Esteticamente quedo muy feo, pero eso es porque lo realice sin fijarme en la estetica.
Pude realizar todo, menos la rueda porsupuesto. por eso estoy aqui para ver como van esos proyectos y desempolvar toda esta información. espero que esto les sirva de algo
Saludos
Desde Villa Maria, Cordoba Argentina


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

"Pude realizar todo, menos la rueda porsupuesto."
Antes que nada bienvenido al foro 
Yo te puedo explicar como hacer una rueda para poder hacer scratch o avanzar y retroceder temas, pero antes te hago una pregunta... sabes usar microcontroladores PIC?


----------



## soschorni (Abr 15, 2009)

eso no es necesario saber... si lo podemos hacer entre todos, aprendemos..
que me recomiendan para empezar a programar... basic o ensamblador?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

"eso no es necesario saber... si lo podemos hacer entre todos, aprendemos.. "
¿?¿? no entendi que quisiste decir con esa frase.

Para empezar podes usar cualquiera de los dos porque en definitiva el resultado es el mismo, pero el PicBasic es mas intuitivo y facil de aprender(en mi opinion)...
Tambien existe un soft llamado NIPLE que realmente es muy facil porque haces un diagrama de flujo y despues te larga el codigo en ASM, listo para compilar y subir al micro.


----------



## martincena (Abr 16, 2009)

Gracias por la bienvenida, te digo la verdad no conozco nada de programacion en PIC, conozco algo de programacion en C++ nada mas, lo que dise SOSCHORNI es verdad, entre todos podemos hacer algo, espero que la persona que habia dicho antes que queria programar, lo alla hecho, asi tenemos toda la consola terminada. yo estoy tratando de encontrar todos lo planos que habia hecho de mi consolita para subirlo junto con algunas fotos, por supuesto de lo que quedo porque le saque muchos botones, los crossfader, y los vumetros, los use para otros proyectos, ejeje. Quedo a la espera de que ustedes puedan hacer algo con eso de la rueda. Yo estoy listo para aprender.


----------



## ruben_dj (May 2, 2009)

Me parece interesante tu proyecto de emulación de teclado Martincena. Sería lo máximo si pudieras explicarme un poco acerca de como lo hiciste, pues hace tiempo que estoy tratando de emular un teclado para usar el Virtual Dj.

Gracias de antemano y un saludo desde la distancia.


----------



## Gradmaster (May 3, 2009)

pido una disculpa por el programa, mi disco durio se daño y no he podido avanzar, y como ahi tenia todos los programas para compilar y carezco por el momento de dinero para comprarme otra unidad, muchos de mis proyectos se han ido al caño.

antes de seguir n lo que logro recuperarla, me gustaria que hagan pruebas con un pwm basico con el 555 y el filtri activo pasa bajas, la freccuencia va a ser de 2KHz y el flitro con corte de 300Hz o inferior. 

para tratar de modificar los transistores que reemplazaran a los potenciometros, en los circtuitosd que puso DJDrako, si funciona para continuar con el programa.

espero obtengan bunos resultados, saludos y otra vez una disculpa.


----------



## martincena (May 5, 2009)

hola Ruben_DJ el sistema de emulacion del teclado es muy sencillo, tomas un teclado, (si no queres romperte la cabeza un teclado mas viejito) lo desarmas, tiras las teclas, los resortes todo eso no sirve, despues te fijas algunas teclas que sean mas facil de soldar y le sueldas dos cablesitos a la placa del teclado, esos cablesitos los llevas hasta un pulsador normalmente abierto, y sueldas alli los cables. Luego de que armaste todas la teclas y cables, enchufas el teclado al PC, habres el Word y vas probando cada boton(tecla) cuando la apretes te va a aparecer un caracter en la pantalla, bueno al lado de cada caracter, con otro teclado escribes la funcion. Cuando termines con todo eso, abres Virtual DJ te vas a atajos del teclado y empiezas a configurar cada boton con su funcion, (play, cue, picht + picht -, etc) eso es todo.
espero que te haya servido todo esto y sino estamos en contacto


----------



## ruben_dj (May 6, 2009)

Gracias por tu explicacion Martincena. Es un poco trabajoso eso de soldar los cables a la miniatura de placa y eso de probar cada par de pines para saber q tecla da, pero nada imposible de lograr. Te entendi todo muy bien hasta ahi pero... ¿como hago para emular en una sola pulsacion las teclas de tipo[CONTROL + algo]?, o sea presiono un solo pulsador y me da [CONTROL + V] por ejemplo.

Gracias por tu respuesta
Saludos


----------



## martincena (May 7, 2009)

Hola Ruben... no es nada... lo poco que se de electrónica lo aprendí rompiendo o en este foro... no te creas que es difícil soldarlos, hay que trabajar con mucha paciencia y ganas, je, lo que vos decís de ctrl  + v, te digo la verdad no tengo ni idea como hacerlo, pero yo arme toda la consola sin usarlo, porque con las letras de ABC y los numero sobran, es mas el teclado que yo use tenia varias teclas rotas, pero igual sobraron espacio, acordarte de usar el teclado mas viejo que encuentres, porque son mucho mas fáciles.
Espero que lo ayas entendido sino estamos en contacto


----------



## peruanito2088 (May 15, 2009)

bueno dj_draco alguna novedad sobre la consola DJ mini porque no se comenta nada del proyecto espero que aya alguna novedad..espero tu pronta respuesta para seguir en el proyecto ambisioso la cual sera algo interesante..


----------



## Genio (Jun 7, 2009)

Hola a todos... tengo un potenciometro lineal, y tiene 8 pines, y quisiera utilizarlo como crossfader, pero lo que no tengo, es un Diagrama para armarlo... es espera de una pronta respuesta, por una comunidad de electronicos libre y soberana... suscribo de ustedes!


----------



## flaviosblanco (Jun 16, 2009)

Hola que tal, yo tambien ando con ganas de construir un mando para controlar el VirtualDJ, encontre esto: http://www.taringa.net/posts/información/1102195/Armá-tu-Rig-Kontrol-en-Casa-para-el-Guitar-Rig , me sirvio para construir un joystick por puerto LPT y emular las teclas, despues solo cambie las opciones de atajo de teclado del VDJ y listo. Es un metodo mas sencillo que desarmar un teclado viejo y rastrear las pistas de las teclas (recuerdo cuando una vez lo hice para armar un mando al MAME y me volvi loco). El tema es que no se como hacer la rueda para el scratching, si alguno tiene una idea vendria bien, tendria que ser una rueda que mande un pulso cuando gira hacia un lado, y otro cuando gira en sentido inverso, esto podria ser de utilidad: http://www.pollin.de/shop/downloads/D240313D.PDF . Si alguien ayuda, le agardesco un monton


----------



## Darkconde (Sep 4, 2009)

holas a todos como estan bueno soy nuevo en este foro y tambien algo de elctricida bueno bueno sobre le proyecto quisiera  que alguien ponga la lista de componetes que va entrar en la creacion y poder ir armandolo y ver como queda se les agradeceria por su ayuda


----------



## Darkconde (Oct 13, 2009)

holas a todos  como estan bueno los escribo para poder saber si ya terminaron con la consola dj o aun falta  y aver si alguien puede pasar la listas de accesorios que se usa para poder constuirla


----------



## willyland (Dic 26, 2009)

http://www.hispasonic.com/comunidad/controlador-midi-casero-t24910.html


----------



## Dj Hector (Abr 22, 2010)

hola soy nuevo y quiero terminar de armar el control con joytick ya q*UE* la mayoria ya sabe armar los botones me gustaria q*UE* agreguen mas de sobre como conectar los potenciometro para armar los pich y los volumen (a , b) y con q*UE* programa lo hacen


----------



## LUILLIMX (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola a todos  buen aporte  se hace aqui , quisiera saber si alguien tiene el esquema de una rever sencilla ,sin muchos controles y programacion ....por anticipado gracias


----------



## DJ Odi (Dic 9, 2010)

hola a todos!!!buscando y buscando como acer una consola de dj encontre en you tube 2 videos uno es de los scrath que estan echo con un mouse y una consola sencilla echa con un teclado viejo esta muy buena...busquenlo es muy sencillo yo la estoy armando pero todo en uno cuando lo termine se lo muestro y les cuente como lo hice


----------



## Gradmaster (Ene 6, 2011)

bien ya termine lo que debia, asi que estamos de vuelta con este tema, algo tarde pero veo que aun hay interes dejo el programa del micro que reconoce el sentido de giro del encoder.

lo que si me interesa y me gustaria que me ayudaran es a buscar como leer el midi con el pic, si me dicen que informacion entrega el midi o si simplemnete los metemos el sonido del reproductor a un canal analogo del pic para meterle los efectos.

hasta aqui el programa sabe si gira hacvia un lado o hacia el otro y cuenta los pulsos.

ademas ya tiene la etapa de los PWM solo hara falta que me digan como quieren que se modifiquen esos PWM en relacion a los pulsos para que agregue esa parte de codigo sino el programa no hace mucho je

#include <16F873a.h>         
#FUSES NOWDT, XT, NOPROTECT, NODEBUG, NOBROWNOUT, NOLVP, NOCPD, NOWRT
#use delay(clock=4000000)  // Usamos un cristal de 4MHz. 

int   x;
int cont,fx_1,fx_2,fx_3;



#INT_EXT
void IntRB0() 
{

    if(!input(PIN_B1))
 {
  x--;
  }

   if (input(PIN_B1))
  {
  x++;
  }


 }


void main()
{

   enable_interrupts(int_ext);    //Activar Interrupcion Externa.
   ext_int_edge(L_TO_H);          //Inicialmente Interrupción por Flaco de Subida. 
   enable_interrupts(GLOBAL);     //Interrupciones Generales Activadas. 
   set_tris_b(0b11111111);        //Puerto B como entrada (sólo usamos RB0 y RB1).
   set_tris_c(0b10000001);        //Puerto C todo como salida (Salida a LED, 8 bits).


   While (TRUE)
   {

// este bloque genera los PWM para cambiar la transresistencia 

  for(cont=0;cont>=200;cont++)

  {
   if(cont<=fx_1 && input(PIN_C2))
   {
   output_high(PIN_B5);
   }else{
   output_low(PIN_B5);
   }

    if(cont<=fx_2 && input(PIN_C3))
   {
   output_high(PIN_B6);
   }else{
   output_low(PIN_B6);
   }


    if(cont<=fx_3 && input(PIN_C4))
   {
   output_high(PIN_B7);
   }else{
   output_low(PIN_B7);
   }

  }

 // Fin de bloque de efectos 


   }
}


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en el foro, pero hace rato que vengo leyéndolo.
Si lo que quieren es controla vía midi un programa para pasar música, hay todo lo necesario para armar un control midi para el "Traktor DJ", se llama "Traktorizer", utiliza varios circuitos, varios integrados (como CD4051), un PIC18F452, un integrado (GM5<-- Este es el nombre del mismo, es smd) que te vende especialmente para pasar de usb a midi (con opción a varias salidas/entradas midi), y viceversa, también el firmware para el PIC. Yo tengo los archivos para que lo puedan ver, pero no tengo buena conexión a internet, en cuanto pueda, subo los archivos, o busco el link, porque pesa unos 34MB!!!, en él también está el "EAGLE 5.2". Todo esto es el hardware para MIDIBOX.ORG, que quizás conozcan.

La página que me aparece en un archivo "MHT" que trae el "RAR", es esta ucapps.de, quien tenga ganas, que se fije si es de ahi el "Traktorizer".
También, busquen en YOUTUBE, hay varios videos.

Por otro lado, me gustaría hacer lo que sugirió en un POST de "DJ DRACO", sobre una consola "Analogica-Digital", con ADC, hace rato que quiero armarla.

Espero que sirva. Suerte!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola de vuelta.
Lo prometido es... Bueno, no me acuerdo... Jejejeje...
Acá el link del "Traktorizer", subido a MediaFire.com

-->>Traktorizer sin Eagle<<--

Espero que les sirva.
Saludos

Hola, otra vez.
Acá un video del "Traktorizer", terrible lo que hacen...

-->



<<--

Saludos.


----------



## serra19 (Oct 30, 2013)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hola de vuelta.
> Lo prometido es... Bueno, no me acuerdo... Jejejeje...
> Acá el link del "Traktorizer", [...]
> 
> ...



Siento revivir, pero que significa sin Eagle !? Gracias


----------

